# new on here and need someone to talk to please!!



## emma333 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Im currently preparing for egg collection and i'm extremely nervous, it would be very helpful if anybody is at the same stage as me?? x


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

hey emma im not at same stage as u im just bout 2 start clomid but i will always be ere 4 a natter   u shud go into the chat room and ask questions its a great help   good look on ur journey xx


----------



## emma333 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi, still trying to work my way around here....argh! I was on clomid for 6 months but unfortunatley it didnt work for us but it works for many couples so keep positive. My close friend was on it at the exact same time as me and now she has twins so kep fingers crossed! x


----------



## TaraAbel (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,
  I did not want to read and run, I am sure you will get plenty of advice and people to chat to in the same bost on here they are all very friendly.

Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust 

Tara x x x


----------



## HAZE1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi Emma,

Hope you are doing OK. It is a really nervous time. I have just had EC this week. It all went fine. I know everyone is different but I had only a small amount of pain after EC and by the next day it was just like period pain. Try and relax (I know it's hard) and stay positive.

Good luck and take care

Hazel xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

and welcome to Fertility Friends 

 I'll leave you the link for the cyce buddies below, you'll find lots of members going through treatment at the same time as yourself, and possibly some from the same area 
Have a good mooch around the site and feel free to post in any area, (If you're not sure which area to post in, then please pm me ) and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Emma,

I've had 2 ECs.  Is there anything specific you'd like to know?

When is it scheduled for?  Do you know how many follies you have?

xxx


----------



## emma333 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi, my egg collection is on wed's (28th), been back this morning for scan, not sure how many follicles I have but the doc said everything is going to plan so far so I must be ok, roll on weds as i'm so excited, where abouts are you at in your cycle? x


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi em,

Ice got EC 2moro, this is my 3rd time, having local anaesthetic, i like to watch it on the monitor!! good luck for your EC on Weds  
xxxx


----------



## emma333 (Feb 16, 2010)

oooh good luck for your ec tomorrow, I will have everything crossed for you. Im very nervous for mine on wed's as it's my first but fingers crossed. Please let me know how you get on.......Good luck xx


----------



## bearhug (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Emma! Think most people get worried about the unknowns but it's OK, it's not too bad. It felt like I had bad period pains for a few days and was a bit swollen for about a week and a half afterwards.  Have some loose trousers at hand just in case you get a bit swollen too. I'm just about to have my 3rd go, think EC will be in a week and a half. I've planned to take some time off work so I'm quite looking forward to the relaxing at home bit and trying not to think about things too much.


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow Kelly!  You're tough!!!  I asked for so much sedative that I completely passed out!

Emma I had my EC 12 days ago.  OTD is on the 28th....2 more days...nervous!!!!!!


----------

